# 1995 90hp Johnson outboard blown piston



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

guy put wrong dpark plugs in it and blew the piston. Should I rebuild the powerhead or just but a used motor? Blackbird motors in sunbury said $2400 for a rebuild. They also said that motor is basically bulletproof and it's worth rebuilding. Not sure what to do. 

Has anyone every had a rebuild from blackbird?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Any warranty on the rebuild?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> Any warranty on the rebuild?


I'm gonna call him again tomorrow to get more info. Probably one year I'm assuming. He said he can do it all the same day in about 5hrs.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, I would look at it like this. For $2400 you could buy a used motor, who knows how long it would last, or rebuild the one you have now, and you know exactly what you have.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Adam I agree with Demeyes


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

X3 on the rebuild if he offers a good warranty. is he just going to replace the 1 piston or rebuild the whole motor??
sherman


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Most likely pick-up a nice motor add few thousand. You hear a lot of bad feed-backs on Blackbird and they are not local and they are in PA. If I was in your shoes I would think twice.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Look at Wisconsin craigslist, there are a few 90 hp J/E motors on there.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I did a search for 90hp on searchtempest.com and found a bunch. Many are rebuilt and they take rebuildable trade ins.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Now blackbird says $2680+ tax on a complete rebuild because it's a cross flow. He claims it'll run for another 20 years after he's done with it. I don't know what to do..lol


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

http://cdn2.bigcommerce.com/server2...5a7b50b_l__30331.1354042905.1280.1280.jpg?c=2

Another option


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry, can figure out how to copy link


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Found a motor in Bath, N.Y. 
2001 Johnson 90hp outboard motor with power tilt and trim w/controls

Motor and controls bought from Moore's Outboard Center in 2012 and has seen very little use. Always taken care of and maintained, stored inside winters. Oil injected 2 stroke motor, comes with oil reservoir, controls, and Tach & System Check Gauge. Power tilt and trim, switches for tilt located on controls and motor. Paid $3400 for motor & $238 for controls in 2012, receipts to prove it.

Currently attached to boat and can see run. Great motor, the only reason I'm selling is I want to get a pontoon boat.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

SemperFi said:


> Most likely pick-up a nice motor add few thousand. You hear a lot of bad feed-backs on Blackbird and they are not local and they are in PA. If I was in your shoes I would think twice.


A rebuild kit can be bought for about $800-$900, I would think a local (Ohio) shop could do the rebuild for a comparable rate.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

My Demeyes said:


> A rebuild kit can be bought for about $800-$900, I would think a local (Ohio) shop could do the rebuild for a comparable rate.


Only problem is have good mechanic that knows what he is doing!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Blackbirds has a pretty bad rep and rightfully so. I spoke to the guy twice over the phone and he sounds like a weasel. Just my impression though. I talk to company owners all the time and it's fairly easy to tell who the legit ones are and who the BSers are...


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

There's always that guy that is really good, that does work from his home shop. Just have to find him.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rebuild it yourself aint that hard if the cyl needs work take it to a machine shop and have it bored and if it ran ok Id just do the 1 cyl pulling the powerhead is not a hard job to do and if its not bad may be able to just hone it to clean it up cant tell till you pull the head off


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with slimdaddy. The red flags went up for me when he said it was a 5 hour job. Ok so it takes you 20, you would save a ton. I'm sure there are some YouTube videos out there that would help 
I do know a guy local to me that knows those motors inside and out, but he is probably a good 3 hours from you. PM if you want his info.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Believe it or not I went with the while you wait service at blackbird. It's been over a month now on the rebuild with zero problems so far. It's running great! Hopefully this motor will last another 20 years like he claimed. Time will tell


----------

